# Partagas Shorts vs. Partagas Petite Corona Especiales?



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just looking for input on my next order between these two.... Thanks guys!!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I never tried the CE, but from a guy that loves Shorts, I'll make a recommendation for Super Partagas ... great little casual smoke with all of the Partagas pow that I love, at about 2/3 the price of a Short. Don't ever see any discussion about them, not even sure why I ordered them, but unless I got an exceptional box, its the best budget CC smoke out there in my (somewhat limited) experience.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

pass on both,
go for the presidents!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> I never tried the CE, but from a guy that loves Shorts, I'll make a recommendation for Super Partagas ... great little casual smoke with all of the Partagas pow that I love, at about 2/3 the price of a Short. Don't ever see any discussion about them, not even sure why I ordered them, but unless I got an exceptional box, its the best budget CC smoke out there in my (somewhat limited) experience.


There is a certain following of smokers who believe the Super Partagas is the best of the brand; unique flavors not found elsewhere in the marque, unique vitola, and great value.

I believe the Petite Coronas Especiales are discontinued, so I'd buy those regardless, with their reputation. The Shorts will be around, the PCEs won't.


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure on production status of the PCEs, but I did just buy my first box a couple of months ago and it's almost halfway gone already lol. I love the Shorts, also, but the PCEs have a certain raw, earthy power about them that makes them really terrific if you're in the mood for that (which I usually am). As a bonus, only a couple so far have been tight, and neither was anywhere near "unsmokeable", just a bit uncomfortable to draw from.

The Shorts are smoother, IMHO, and easier to nub (for me, at least). The PCEs are really terrific, though. Spicy, earthy tobacco, peppery towards the finish line and quite intense for their size. They seem to be more bitter at the end, but I suspect that would disappear if I had the patience to let them rest longer before setting them on fire, lol.

Try 'em both... I wanna say to sample the Shorts first, but if Snake is correct about the PCEs being discontinued, definitely get those before they become hard to find and overpriced! Plus, at their price point for a long-filler handmade, you really cant go wrong anyway... They're definitely a cheaper alternative to the Shorts, regardless of personal preference.

Hope that helped a little bit!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I have a box of Petite Coronas Especiales on the way, based on the recommendations by my fine BOTLs here ...


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

You will love them.... I got 2 boxes and smoked one ROTT and it just about blew my socks off!!!


----------



## Windigo (Oct 3, 2009)

Shorts are a great smoke!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

shuckins said:


> pass on both,
> go for the presidents!


Seams a lot of places are "out of stock"......:frusty:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

ferks012 said:


> You will love them.... I got 2 boxes and smoked one ROTT and it just about blew my socks off!!!


My box of PCE's got here in record time, wow!

TEB SEP 08

They look just like the Super Partagas ... have to compare sizes when I get home.

What's the box code on your that are smoking so well?

Steve


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

Shoots, sorry Steve I didn't see that last post till now!
LSO MAR 08 is/was smoking nice! - Mike.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Just received my two boxes of Especiales. Lit one up right away. What an excellent smoke for the price! I have a cab of shorts that are very good, but these Especiales are an excellent smoke for the price range.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I have my PCE's here. Gonna fire one up soon, trying to hold off!


----------

